
Roughly 60% of Ethereum smart contracts have never been interacted with - crunchiebones
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/tiny/researchers-roughly-60-ethereum-smart-contracts-have-never-been-interacted-with/https://www.theblockcrypto.com/tiny/researchers-roughly-60-ethereum-smart-contracts-have-never-been-interacted-with/https://www.theblockcrypto.com/tiny/researchers-roughly-60-ethereum-smart-contracts-have-never-been-interacted-with/https://www.theblockcrypto.com/tiny/researchers-roughly-60-ethereum-smart-contracts-have-never-been-interacted-with/https://www.theblockcrypto.com/tiny/researchers-roughly-60-ethereum-smart-contracts-have-never-been-interacted-with/https://www.theblockcrypto.com/tiny/researchers-roughly-60-ethereum-smart-contracts-have-never-been-interacted-with/https://www.theblockcrypto.com/tiny/researchers-roughly-60-ethereum-smart-contracts-have-never-been-interacted-with/
======
rocky1138
Is this bad? Surprising? Ethereum has only been around for a few years. There
are only so many tutorial contracts to test out and so many people actually
making new contracts that it isn't surprising the initial cut is so limited.

What different would it say, for example, if this were true 25 years after
Ethereum got started?

------
village-idiot
As has been pointed out, a large percentage of these are probably “hello
world” types, which is harmless enough.

I’d be interested in what percentage of smart contracts are actually useful.
Remove the demo contracts, the horribly broken, the Ponzi schemes and all the
ICO token contracts. What do you have left, and does it justify the existence
and price of Ethereum?

~~~
rspeer
With those excluded, what you have left is going to be 99.9% gambling.

Fills a demand, sure. But I would assume that every one of these contracts is
more shady and less fun than online poker.

~~~
village-idiot
I wonder what percentage of those are not rigged.

------
arisAlexis
I think it's important to sat that since you can deploy a smart contract for
$2 then a lot of people do it for testing purposes or just deploy a new one
for every softwat iteration. Blockchain is immutable and thatt expected.

Imagine counting how many deploys have been written on Heroku before the first
user starts using the software.

------
chrisco255
This stat (or something close to it) could probably be applied to anything
that is fairly simple to deploy: apps, websites, Github repos, etc. Is there
any reason to believe that something like the Pareto Principle wouldn't apply
to Ethereum smart contracts?

------
enjeyw
Here's a smart contract I deployed that gets regular use:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x04b547C56d997A70Fa5fa007bE176...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x04b547C56d997A70Fa5fa007bE176D10C2c38A48)

There were at least prior one version that I deployed where there was a
misconfiguration, so it was never interacted with. There were another half
dozen versions or so that I deployed to testnets and the main-net for testing
purposes that were barely used.

~~~
magma17
where is the code you pos?

------
nil_pointer
Not surprising considering we're still in the early stages of smart contract
adoption. I'm curious what this number will be in 2020.

------
Mc_Big_G
Roughly 99.999% of web apps have no users.

------
aae42
60% seems low to me

~~~
duskwuff
The percentage probably goes up by a lot if you include contracts which have
only been interacted with minimally (e.g, once or twice, or only by a single
entity).

